# First Bear



## rgrcato75 (Nov 8, 2009)

This guy came running down the hill I was hunting on today and decided to stop and hang out just long enough for me to put one behind the shoulder. I know it's no monster but I'm pretty excited since it's my first one.


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats on your first bear! That is a good one regardless of weight. I would be proud. You must still be smiling. I bet that boy of yours was excited also. Great pic!


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 8, 2009)

GREAT     ya get in the Dawson area?


----------



## rgrcato75 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep, got it at our hunting club (Amicalola Headhunters)


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 8, 2009)

man that is a nice bear .....congrats !!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 8, 2009)

That is a fine bear!  Looks like your son is proud too


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 9, 2009)

Great bear, and the hide looks like its in fine shape too.  Should make for a nice rug!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice first bear!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judge (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats.  Nice dark coat.


----------

